# Where to buy OE quality axle with cv joints and boots already on?



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

Like description said, where can i buy a OE quality axle with cv joints and boots already on for a 1999 FWD 1.8t for a reasonable price?

I generally buy parts from GermanAutoParts but they dont have this parts that i need


----------



## JoeSpaz (May 26, 2010)

*Raxles*

http://www.raxles.com/

Great supplier, changed front axles on 2002 A6 2.7T Auto, 2000 A6 2.8 Auto, 2002 A4 1.8T Manual, all axles balanced and true, no wheel shimmy, absolute perfect fit.


----------

